# Reserve Officer Curtis Jones



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Reserve Officer Curtis Jones 
*New Orleans Police Department
Louisiana*
End of Watch: Saturday, November 29, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 74
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, November 29, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Reserve Officer Curtis Jones was killed in an automobile accident on I-10, near the Oak Harbor exit. His patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree at approximately 12:00 am.

He was transported to Northshore Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.
Agency Contact Information
New Orleans Police Department
715 South Broad Street
New Orleans, LA 70119

Phone: (504) 826-2828

_*Please contact the New Orleans Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

